# Puppy strangles



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anybody ever heard of or had experience with puppy strangles? There are other names to call it, but this seems to be the most common.

Holly's brother -- at 7 months old -- has been diagnosed with puppy strangles. I have read _everything_ possible about it and I thought for sure he had been misdiagnosed. It usually occurs in puppies under 4 months of age but can happen to older dogs -- although rather rare. But, the vet did two cultures and both determined this is definitely what he has.

It is only affecting his eyes. They look pretty nasty. I thought it would be cherry eye when I first heard about it but when I saw him, it definitely was not. He is on week 3 of treatment -- steroids. The first week he had swollen glands and those have gone away and not returned. He's still his very rambunctious self but a bit toned down...

Just curious if anybody else has encountered this. I did a search on the forum, but it's never been discussed before.

Thanks!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never even heard of this.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I had not heard of it either but it sounds scary. Here's an article I found. Is Holly's Brother on steroids? I know one puppy on here had pyoderma which is listed as a symptom in the article but it I believe it was bacterial not autoimmune.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/puppy-strangles/page1.aspx


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually I was afraid to even look at this post, because I do not like sad things. I have never heard of this condition, but keep us posted so we can learn about conditions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I had not heard of it either but it sounds scary. Here's an article I found. Is Holly's Brother on steroids? I know one puppy on here had pyoderma which is listed as a symptom in the article but it I believe it was bacterial not autoimmune.
> 
> http://www.petplace.com/dogs/puppy-strangles/page1.aspx


Kodi had puppy pyoderma twice in short succession when he was very little. I was told that it is usually either a Staff or Strep infection of the skin, and often gets started from the tiniest break in the skin... Even a bug bite or a scratch from plying with another puppy.

The good news is that it cleared up after a second course of antibiotics. The bad news is tha the antibiotics that they use for it ar a cephalosporin... Not a problem unless, like me, you are violently allergic to them. Fortunately, they were able to give it to him in long lasting shots (the shot lasted 2 weeks) so that I didn't have to handle the drugs.

The vet told me that rarely you have a puppy who gets it over and over, and then you need to look for an underlying immune problem. But getting it once or twice is not that uncommon. (in Kodi's case, it was probably one infection, but just needed more than the initial 2week treatment to completely clear his system) His symptoms were little red bumps all over his legs and belly. Otherwise, he seemed fine. There is a lot of really scary stuff you can read about it on the Internet, but all my vet friends seemed relatively unconcerned about it.

You can search the forum for "puppy pyoderma" to find my original posts on the subject.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen I am glad you saw this. I thought it was Kodi but not certain so didn't want to mis diagnose him. But I am glad you could add your positive experience.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Karen I am glad you saw this. I thought it was Kodi but not certain so didn't want to mis diagnose him. But I am glad you could add your positive experience.


Yes, it was Kodi, and I remember having a nervous breakdown when I read about it on the internet. Fortunately, when I called my vet friends, they agreed with the local vet I take Kodi to, that it was nothing to be alarmed about unless it starts looking like a chronic condition. Then you have to start thinking about immune deficiencies or auto-immune problems.

They all said that most cases "just happen"... the puppy gets treated with antibiotics (I'm surprised to hear this pup is being treated with steroids) and gets over it. Kodi's cleared within two days of starting the antibiotics. Within two day of ending the antibiotics, he developed just a few new bumps, and they started the antibiotics right back up again. (we also had to delay his neuter by a week to make sure his skin was clear at the time of the surgery) They said they were quite sure the new bumps were not a new infection, but just a re-emergence from not treating long enough the first time. Staff, in particular, can take a LONG period of antibiotics to treat. After the second round of antibiotics, he has never had a problem again.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

My apologizes for not checking my own post for replies!

Holly's brother is still being treated with steroids. Caused him to even gain almost two pounds. I believe he's doing much better now and they are slowing weaning him off of the steroids. He still doesn't look that great, especially around his eyes, but much much better than a few weeks ago!

The vet he is seeing also said "it just happens" and no known causes. And, that he'll never get it again.


----------

